# What was your Knife, AND Drink of Choice to Ring in the New Year?



## marc4pt0 (Jan 1, 2021)

After wrapping up service at a local upscale casual restaurant last night the chef gifted me this bottle of bubbles as a thank you. I was invited to guest chef and co-create the menu for the NYE dinner. Such a flattering offer, and in doing so I made some new friends. Ones that I certainly see myself working with again in the future.
It was nice being back in the kitchen again. Baltimore city is currently in their second shutdown of restaurants unfortunately. However the silver lining has been amazing. Holidays off and more time with family, plus new acquaintances.

The 2 knives I used the past three days are a carbon Kamon and a stainless Newhams gyuto. I packed very light as I wasn’t sure what exactly I would be working with in regards to space and staff. I brought nothing else, no spoons, peeler etc. Turned out all I needed were sharp knives and a champagne flute!


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 1, 2021)

Priorat, Cava and Walnut handled Kamon with Titanium endcaps


----------



## Migraine (Jan 1, 2021)

Kamon and mojitos.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 1, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Kamon and mojitos.



i Hope that freaky thumb Wasn’t involved in whatever you did on New Year’s Eve


----------



## Migraine (Jan 1, 2021)

alterwisser said:


> i Hope that freaky thumb Wasn’t involved in whatever you did on New Year’s Eve


Paid extra for the thumb.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 1, 2021)

Regular Veuve Clicquot around midnight, and some rose champagne earlier. Knife of choice was a Wusthoff carving knife, as my wife wanted me to split a Cornish game hen on the serving platter


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2021)

A black manhattan and the Dalman you sold me.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 1, 2021)

ian said:


> Dalman you sold



blasphemy


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 1, 2021)

Beater nakiri and water.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Jan 1, 2021)

Don't drink. But here is the knife.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 1, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> Don't drink. But here is the knife.



only people _here_ will understand/appreciate why there’s nothing wrong or abnormal about you pic.




alterwisser said:


> blasphemy



Yeah, If it were one of the knives pictured above, 100%


----------



## shinyunggyun (Jan 1, 2021)

marc4pt0 said:


> only people _here_ will understand/appreciate why there’s nothing wrong or abnormal about you pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong or abnormal about it?


----------



## rickbern (Jan 1, 2021)

Made bacalhau a bras (salt cod with deep fried matchstick potatoes) so for me, gengetsu, bron mandolin and fleurie


----------



## Migraine (Jan 1, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> What's wrong or abnormal about it?


I presume he means the fact you've got the knife out in the car


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 1, 2021)

I did a side by side of Kato, Heiji western, OG Maz, and Wat for a 220ish showdown, and washed it down with a bottle of Mezcal. 



Best of luck to you in the new year Marc, I’ll be rooting for you.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 1, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> What's wrong or abnormal about it?



Why nothing at all if you ask me. But some might wonder what one is doing with a knife in the open behind the steering wheel. I for one am no stranger to this type of view.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Jan 1, 2021)

Migraine said:


> I presume he means the fact you've got the knife out in the car


I take my knives with me to work. I was in the parking lot in front of the restaurant that I work at.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 1, 2021)

@shinyunggyun I also take mine to work, as I'm sure many here do. And I'll happily admit that I sometimes take mine out while driving to and from work. Because I like them that much. Especially if it's a new one.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 1, 2021)

Eh, I do that too, and I'm just an engineer. It does seem to help when I need to merge.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 1, 2021)

marc4pt0 said:


> Why nothing at all if you ask me. But some might wonder what one is doing with a knife in the open behind the steering wheel. I for one am no stranger to this type of view.


Totally illegal in CA by the way


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 1, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> Totally illegal in CA by the way


Oh, nevermind I was wrong it is legal as long as not concealed. Carry on.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 1, 2021)

Tojiro sg2 240 with milk. Lots of milk.


----------



## cotedupy (Jan 1, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Made bacalhau a bras (salt cod with deep fried matchstick potatoes) so for me, gengetsu, bron mandolin and fleurie View attachment 108340



Bacalao and Beaujolais! I'm gatecrashing your place next NYE


----------



## Mikeadunne (Jan 1, 2021)

wat 240 and sparkling water


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 2, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> Oh, nevermind I was wrong it is legal as long as not concealed. Carry on.


Good ole CA concealed carry laws tripping ya up again!


----------



## damiano (Jan 2, 2021)

Needed to work on my 150mm Misono Swedish petty, so I took some time to sharpen/thin it. Am drinking a prosecco with it. Bottle is finished now, time for a negroni.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 2, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> Needed to work on my 150mm Misono Swedish petty, so I took some time to sharpen/thin it. Am drinking a prosecco with it. Bottle is finished now, time for a negroni.


Is it new year’s eve now in the Netherlands?


----------



## GBT-Splint (Jan 2, 2021)

Munetoshi 240 and Quincy


----------



## damiano (Jan 2, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it new year’s eve now in the Netherlands?


No, yesterday. Drank half the bottle, finished the other half just now, promised myself to drink less..


----------



## lumo (Jan 2, 2021)

Heiji garasuki, fried chicken and oysters.
beer for prep time, champagne for dinner and mezcal to finish.


----------



## mcwcdn (Jan 3, 2021)

Masamoto KS 240 and some Irish Whiskey my wife got me for my birthday...I do not recall the brand but as a Scotch guy I may have to switch sides.


----------



## Qapla' (Jan 3, 2021)

mcwcdn said:


> ...some Irish Whiskey my wife got me for my birthday...I do not recall the brand but as a Scotch guy I may have to switch sides.


It doesn't have to be a matter of "switching sides". Not to mention that Canada has its own whiskeys eh...


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 3, 2021)

Ah, Canadian Mist and 7-Up -- my dorm room drink of choice for one of my college years.


----------



## mcwcdn (Jan 3, 2021)

Qapla' said:


> It doesn't have to be a matter of "switching sides". Not to mention that Canada has its own whiskeys eh...



Very good point and I unfortunately have not found a Canadian Whisky that appeals to me. Gooderham & Worts Little Trinity is the only Canadian one on my shelf lol and its acceptable at best.


----------



## childermass (Jan 4, 2021)

Being at my parents in law’s place I grabbed the only half decent blade in the house which is a DaoVua cleaver.
Drinks were German beer and jonny walker blenders’ batch red rye finish


----------



## kidsos (Jan 5, 2021)

Made some risotto and used my mazaki, drinks were some nice amarones from 2000 (almost a birthyear wine ) and 2010. After that a Ruinart champagne and a few (many) blurry beers


----------



## Konig9402 (Jan 5, 2021)

Nikka "From the Barrel"


----------

